# trailer too short



## Usmctanker (Sep 30, 2010)

I recently bought and restored a 1970 duracraft. It is an 1870. It is crazy stable on the water, in fact I just took it on its maiden last nihgt. Sorry I'm at work can't post pics till tomorrow. My problem is the trailer is too short for the boat. The back of the frame stops 28" before the transom. The bunks are 2x4's on end that run nearly all the way back. I am no expert but it sounds like I am gonna be dealing with a hook in the hull if I don;t do something before I tow this thing very far. I will be able to take some pics tomorrow like I said. Any help is appreciated. I think i am gonna try extending the tongue and moving the boat forward on the trailer.


----------



## lucescoflathead (Oct 1, 2010)

I'd extend the tongue, then put some support under the front of the hull. You can buy some tubing the same size as the tongue, the join it with plates if you want to make the tongue removeable. I did this with my trailer. I extended the tongue three feet so my boat wouldn't hit the tail gate of my truck. Good luck Todd


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Oct 1, 2010)

The trailer I have for my 1436 jon would be better suited for a 12' boat. I have 5' bunks that extend 18" past the rear of the trailer. I will be adding about 5' to the tongue and relocating the bunks.


----------



## Hanr3 (Oct 1, 2010)

2x4" in a T shape will hold the boat weight, extend the bunks to the transom and go fishing.


----------



## captdan (Oct 17, 2010)

explain your "t" shape?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Oct 17, 2010)

captdan said:


> explain your "t" shape?


The bottom 2x4 on edge and the other 2x4 laying flat on top of the first .


----------

